

Web developers are software engineers, too - puppymaster
http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2012/06/19/web-developers-are-software-engineers-too/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nczonline+%28NCZOnline+-+The+Official+Web+Site+of+Nicholas+C.+Zakas%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
pwny
I can't agree with the article. Quite the contrary, I believe the term
engineer is grossly overused.

I'm a Software Engineer student in an Engineering University, sitting through
purely engineering-related (as opposed to development-related) courses such as
software requirements analysis and studying software development processes. It
pains me to see articles like these where people belittle the engineering
profession. It's not about pride or entitlement, it's about the fact that a
software engineer (at least here in Quebec) is someone part of the Order of
Engineers and who bears along with his/her title the burden of social
responsibility.

Designing great UX/front-ends is a very tough job and I believe should be
rewarded and designated as such but writing code and creating software does
not qualify you automatically for the title of engineer. You went to school,
passed the Order of Engineer exams (or equivalent) and were granted the
engineer title, you get to be called as such (and get to have the word
engineer in your job title). You didn't go through all of this? It doesn't
make you a worse developer or person, but it certainly doesn't make you an
engineer either.

------
debacle
Most web developers are not software engineers. They are bad programming
handymen - errant, reckless, and ignorant of best practices.

Software engineers can be web developers, but that doesn't mean all web
developers are software engineers.

Disclaimer: I program for the web.

~~~
angdis
OK, but the truth is most software engineers are not software engineers. "They
are bad programming handymen- errant, reckless, and ignorant of best
practices".

~~~
debacle
I don't have enough knowledge to say whether that's true or not. Most C#
programmers I meet, for example, are pretty competent compared to your average
WordPress "programmer."

